# اشياء كاذبه تقولها البنت عن نفسها ...؟



## candy shop (3 يونيو 2007)

كل بنت كام جملة شهيرة تقولها عن نفسها، سواء تقولها للآخرين أو تقولها لنفسها دون أن تصرح بذلك، وهذه الجمل هي عبارة عن قناعات داخلية داخل كل بنت ولكنها بعيدة تماما عن الواقع، وهذه الجمل يا عزيزي هي: 


أنا واثقة من نفسي جدا
فدائما ما تشيع البنت عن نفسها ثقتها في نفسها وأنها الأفضل من الجميع، ولكن إذا كانت هذه الثقة موجودة بالفعل فلماذا تنظر لصديقاتها في كل شيء، ولماذا تنظر للأخريات دائما، ولماذا تتعفرط على شريكها إذا نظر لفتاة أخرى، ولماذا تنهار هذه الثقة فورا أثناء مشاهدة نانسي عجرم




أنا يهمني الراجل نفسه مش فلوسه


ففي كل أحاديث البنت مع المقربين تؤكد أنها لا تهتم بفلوس شريكها بل الأهم شخصيته ومركزه وأخلاقه، كما تؤكد أنها تستحمل أن تعيش معه "بدقة" وعش العصفورة هيكفيهم، ولكن إذا قام الرجل بالمغامرة الفاشلة وتقدم على هذا الأساس فسوف يرى معتقداتها وسعت شوية، والدقة تحولت إلى كنتاكي، أما عش العصفورة فقد تحول إلى شقة أربع مطارح بمنافعهم ولازم كورنيش سقف، أي أنه سيواجه أسئلة سمير غانم في مسرحية المتزوجون وهي "العيل ة عندها كام محل فول؟ العيلة عندها كام تاكس؟"




لا أنا زي غيري ولا غيري زيي 



تعتقد البنت أنها متفردة دائما على رأي أغنية سميرة سعيد "لا أنا زي غيري ولا غيري زيي .. ولا حد غيري يحب زيي" أي أنها متفردة في موضوع الحب ولا أحد يحب ويعشق مثلها، كما أنها الرومانسية التي ليس لها مثيل، ولكن لن تعطيك البنت أبدا أي دليل على هذا التفرد وسوف تغني أنت لها فيما بعد "كلهم بيقولوا كدة في الأول.. وآخرها زيها زي غيرها"




أنا بحب فستان الفرح "السمبل  " 



إذا شاهدت أس قعدة بنات بيتفرجوا على مجلات فيها فساتين فرح أو كتالوجات عن هذه الفساتين، فستجد كل واحدة عاملة فيها ماري لوي وتختار أبسط الفساتين، وأكثرها رقة، وأقلها تطريزا، بل يمكن أن تجد واحدة تمادت في التمثيل وتختار أي كيس مخدة أبيض مفيهوش أي حاجة وتقول عليه "رائع .. هايل .. رقيق قوي" وإذا صدقت أنت يا بطل هذه الحكايات وهذا الزوج سوف تصطدم فيما بعد باختيارها لفستان أبيض بكرانيش ومليان تطريز ومنفوش زي تندة المحلات، وعمرها ما هتكون جريئة وتختار حاجة زي إللي كانت في المجلات، ولذلك نجد العجب في أفراحنا المصرية من عجائب الفساتين وهطل المكياج وهرتلة الاكسسوارا ت، لتتأكد أنها لم تكن تشاهد فساتين بل تشاهد "فسا - "




ســـــــور ي يا بنــــــات​


----------



## mrmr120 (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اشياء كاذبه تقولها البنت عن نفسها ...؟*

اولا بشكرك على الموضوع دة
بس فى فعلا فى مجتمعنا الشرقى بنات كدة 
لكن مش كلهم فى بنات بتحب تتكلم عن نفسها زيادة عن اللزوم 
وتتكلم وتتكلم وتنزل على مفيش دة يسمى البنت المتقلبة الشخصية 
مرسى ياكاندى على الموضوع​


----------



## استير (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اشياء كاذبه تقولها البنت عن نفسها ...؟*

موضوعك جميل اوى يا كاندى 
و بصراحة عندك حق البنات كدة كتير 
بسى اكيد فى بنات برضو مشى كدة 
صوابعك مشى زى بعضها يا جميلة 
هو صحيح هيكون بنسبة بسيطة 
بسى اكيد هنلاقى 
على العموم شكرا على المووع الجميل دا يا كاندى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اشياء كاذبه تقولها البنت عن نفسها ...؟*

تصدقى أنا أكتشفت فى الموضوع دا أننا مش بنت :love34:​ 
أصلى ولا واحدة من دول أنا قلتها بجد لحد أو لنفسى :t31:​ 
ميرسى يا كاندى على الموضوع الحلو :wub:​


----------



## ميرنا (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اشياء كاذبه تقولها البنت عن نفسها ...؟*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> كل بنت كام جملة شهيرة تقولها عن نفسها، سواء تقولها للآخرين أو تقولها لنفسها دون أن تصرح بذلك، وهذه الجمل هي عبارة عن قناعات داخلية داخل كل بنت ولكنها بعيدة تماما عن الواقع، وهذه الجمل يا عزيزي هي:​
> 
> 
> أنا واثقة من نفسي جدا
> ...


ولا يهمك كاندى​


----------



## candy shop (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اشياء كاذبه تقولها البنت عن نفسها ...؟*

ميرسى ليكى يا مرمر

بس اعتق ان البنات اللى من النوع ده

الناس تبعد عنها

شكرا يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اشياء كاذبه تقولها البنت عن نفسها ...؟*

متهيألى يا استير

ان النوع ه من البنات بيبقوا عندهم نقص 

بيحاولوا يعوضوا بالكلام عن نفسهم

شكرا ليكى يا حبييبتى​


----------



## candy shop (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اشياء كاذبه تقولها البنت عن نفسها ...؟*

انتى انسانه رقيقه

وفى قمه التواضع يا فراشه يا قمر

وده لانك انسانه بتتصرفى بطبيعتك​


----------



## candy shop (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اشياء كاذبه تقولها البنت عن نفسها ...؟*

ميرسى ليكى يا ميرنا يا حببتى على رك الجميل

أنا يهمني الراجل نفسه مش فلوسه


دى بجد انا هرتبط بانسان مش ببنك وبعدين ممكن يكون غنى وفى يوم وليله يبنى فقير ولا علشان اسمى خدتو غنى لا انا هفكر فى الشخص الاول مش فى مستواه لانى طبيعى محدش هيفكر يربط وظروفه متسمحش على الاقل هيبقى مستواه عادى

فعلا عجبنى ردك اوى لان هو ده الصح

ميرسى وربنا يوفقك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اشياء كاذبه تقولها البنت عن نفسها ...؟*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> انتى انسانه رقيقه​
> 
> وفى قمه التواضع يا فراشه يا قمر​
> 
> وده لانك انسانه بتتصرفى بطبيعتك​


 
ميرسى حبيبتى :t25::t4::t23:​


----------



## Ramzi (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اشياء كاذبه تقولها البنت عن نفسها ...؟*

يا w_candyshop_s اتوقعي ايش اكتر وحدة عجبتني؟؟
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
بعد ما خربتي الدنيا قلتي ..........
.
.
.
.
ســـــــور ي يا بنــــــات


----------



## candy shop (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اشياء كاذبه تقولها البنت عن نفسها ...؟*

ايه رأيك بقى يا رمزى ان البنات 

عجبهم الموضوع ا لان فعلا فى بنات كتير كده

صح اوعى تنكر  وشكراااااااااا​


----------



## newman_with_jesus (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اشياء كاذبه تقولها البنت عن نفسها ...؟*

*:smil12:*


----------



## candy shop (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اشياء كاذبه تقولها البنت عن نفسها ...؟*

:ab4:​


----------



## samer12 (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اشياء كاذبه تقولها البنت عن نفسها ...؟*

 سلام كاندي عن جد الموضوع جميل وشايف أنه عجب البنات أكثر من الشباب 
تسلم أيدك :big29:


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اشياء كاذبه تقولها البنت عن نفسها ...؟*

ميرسى ليكى يا كاندى موضوع حلو قوى ...... وكمان التعليقات كلها حلوه


----------



## candy shop (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اشياء كاذبه تقولها البنت عن نفسها ...؟*

ميرسى اوى يا سمير على ردك الجميل 

والحمدلله انه عجب البنات

شكراا ليك​


----------



## candy shop (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اشياء كاذبه تقولها البنت عن نفسها ...؟*

ميرسى ليكى يا دونا

وربنا يكون معاكى​


----------

